# First calling! :D



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry I'm just so pumped I need to post this!

I recieved four vents Thursday (yesterday) and put them in my 29 gallon vert (I'd post pics but they're on my iPhone and it died :/) Well today I heard calling! They're were climbing around on the glass behind the biggest bromeliad and I heard calling! AH! I'm so stoked I cannot sleep lol. These are my second frogs besides my single female auratus so this is my first breeding behavior at all I've ever experienced! I can't contain myself!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Are they in your room? Mine are all over my house but not in my bedroom. It's so nice to hear them first thing in the morning.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Grats on your calling frogs  I consider frog calls in my frog room better than music ( well I guess it is rain forest music  )


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

They're in my bedroom and the lights go from 10 to 10 so I watch them in bed


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Guess what.....
it won't be long before you are up to your ears in vent tads!!!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Before I get to the subject of calling...I have a stinking notion you were/are on NR, is this true? Like tinctoc said, you'll have tads up to you ears!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads! Very cool!

I'm waiting for my Leucs to call any day. It's been 5 months, they should be 7-8 months or so. If it doesn't happen soon, I may start to worry that I have 12 females! Lol.

And, YES, we still need pics! Lol

-Chris


----------



## jeffz (Feb 7, 2012)

haha i know how you feel i have 5 leucs that all turned out to be females. now im in the market for a calling male haha. anyone have one lol. i loved when my intermedeus used to be in my room. there call was so nice to hear when i woke up.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol what's NR?

And okay well I left my camera in DC on a trip (DOH!) so all I have is iPhone pics and they aren't too good but I hope you can see them well. Unfortunately I went through and looked at the pics of the frogs and you can bearly see them! I'll take more when they come out again.
Remember this is a 29 gallon so it's like super duper tall and it has lots of room!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

NR=NanoReef, the board.

D


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Dendroguy said:


> NR=NanoReef, the board.
> 
> D


No why!? Is there an imposter Arpeggi on the loose! ^c^


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Arpeggio said:


> No why!? Is there an imposter Arpeggi on the loose! ^c^


Seems that's the way it is. So do you breed SW puffers and shrimp or FW?

D


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Hm actually I may have posted there before actually. I don't really remember ! Lol

FW. I've never tried Saltwater.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Arpeggio said:


> Hm actually I may have posted there before actually. I don't really remember ! Lol
> 
> FW. I've never tried Saltwater.


Cool. What type of FW puffer? I've worked with figure eights and Indians before.

D


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Lorteti and travancoricus.


----------

